# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Philosophical Question Number 6

## smoke

This one is a little wacky and maybe a little more jovial than the others (sort of!). I wanted a slightly more light-hearted question to float around the forum.

*"You, and you alone know that the planet will cease to exist in 48 hours. (In a quick and painless way). What would you do with your last two days of existence?"*

Peace,

----------


## Shooter452

I would go get knee-walking, gutter-crawling, face-down-on-the-sidewalk drunk and stay that way until the comet/meteor/whatever hits us square in the bass fiddle! How badly will it hurt me if we only have two days left?

_Beati hispani, qvibvs vivere bibere est_

----------


## lexico

> This one is a little wacky and maybe a little more jovial than the others (sort of!). I wanted a slightly more light-hearted question to float around the forum.
> 
> *"You, and you alone know that the planet will cease to exist in 48 hours. (In a quick and painless way). What would you do with your last two days of existence?"*
> 
> Peace,


This is your idea of light-heartedness ?
My, o, my ! Isn't it a blasting carnival before Friday !
Well, I'd attend a 1.5-nighter party with some wild dance of death. Have continuos drinks of espressor and beer to wash it down, and write my nastiest post on the forum ever, have my favorite meal all vegetable, and enjoy the poop house for one last time.
If it's a big meteor coming towards us or a huge bomb, i'd pick a place where I can have the last grand view of it happening WITH WAGNER ON, in the midst of which I can evaporate and become plasma ! I don't care if I materialize on the other end.

Edit: I missed the "only you" part. I'd sell the story to CNN, and let you guys in on it thruogh posts, PM, email, and MSN...

----------


## smoke

> This is your idea of light-heartedness ?


i did say sort of!
besides, i'd want my last 48 hours of existence to be light hearted.
and at the last minute...i'd kick back with a cigarette, after trying to write a book that no one would read...but at least i'd be able to say that i had written a novel in my life.
not that it would matter.

----------


## No-name

Eat fugu, lots of fugu! (and several other dangerous forms of sushi)
Run my credit cards up to their limits.
Do lots of sappy romantic things with my wife. (But try to meet Halle Berry all the same.)
Moon the President of the United States.

----------


## kirei_na_me

I would want to go out getting it on...hmmm...but I would also want to be with my children. I can't do those at the same time.

----------


## Ma Cherie

First I would find a really hot guy and have wonderful hot sex with him.  :Blush:  No, just kidding. I would try every food I could get my hands on.  :Poh:

----------


## smoke

> I would want to go out getting it on...hmmm...but I would also want to be with my children. I can't do those at the same time.


now that's a predicament!!!

you guys are so filthy!!! how wonderful!
i'm glad i'm not the only one who would like to go with more than a raised eyebrow!!!!  :Relieved:  
just need to find a little room between writing the book and lighting up the cigarette!
oh hell....it can be a short book!!!
*"Once upon a time...some crazy stuff happened...The End."*
Booker Prize, here I come!!!

----------


## smoke

> Run my credit cards up to their limits.


unfortunately...i didn't wait for the end of the world before doing that one!!!!

----------


## TwistedMac

well.. it says it's all quick and painless... so we'll probably just be wiped out in a matter of seconds, no warning beforehand (like a giant meteor coming our way, warning everyone else 2 years before it hit :P).

So whatever I'd think of doing before the end, the last hour or two would be my time to shock.

I'd have public sex somewhere very prude where it would most certainly lead to prison, and I would do it very blatantly.

Like hanging on to Nelson's column in London, or in some death defying way hanging off a building doing it..

Or (and this is my favourite) somewhere where I can shock some die hard christians. and if one old lady came to hit me with her umbrella, I'd chase her around waving a special part of my anatomy at her.

the point is this: I wouldn't do stuff that I have "been wanting to do" just so I could check it off on a list.. what does it matter anyway?.. we do those things either for the memory or for other people to remember us.. we're all gonna be wiped out of existance anyway, so what I'd do would be cheap thrills.. anything to make me laugh as hard as possible *for the moment*.

Think about it... you can do _anything_ without fear of repercussions.
Wanna know what it's like to kill someone? what's the big deal, he'd be dead in a few hours anyway, along with the memory of _everything in the world_. And it's not like you're gonna get caught.. Personally I don't want to know what it's like to kill someone, and I've never felt I wanted to, frankly I'm too scared.. but some people are wondering about that. This would be your chance to know.

but yeah.. I'd do some highly illegal and highly immoral stuff.. whatever happened to entertain me.

----------


## misa.j

I would get so toxicated that it wouldn't matter anymore and wrap myself up with very loud music.

----------


## Frank D. White

I'd put my cat on one knee & wife on the other and talk for 48 hours to my Forum friends. Might as well spend the last moments with those most important in my life!!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## Mycernius

I'd leave the planet. Some people say I haven't been on it for several years now, so it won't take much to completely go. But firstly post a few goodbyes, get totally wankered and just cause gereral mayhem.  :Wavey:

----------


## TwistedMac

> I'd put my cat on one knee & wife on the other and talk for 48 hours to my Forum friends. Might as well spend the last moments with those most important in my life!!
> 
> Frank



 :Sad:  so beautiful.

Listen up you people. this is what years of wisdom and soulsearching sounds like...

I'd still go with my crazy immoral antics thing, but I'd think "man.. it really should've been Frank that was told about this... he would've spent his time so much better".

----------


## lexico

> TwistedMacI'd still go with my crazy immoral antics thing, but I'd think "man.. it really should've been Frank that was told about this... he would've spent his time so much better".


TwistedMac, you never cease to amaze me.
A man who thinks of a fellow being in the face of death !  :Haihai:

----------


## Index

I'd fly to Tokyo, party for a day with my friends there, and then party for the last day with my family. In the last few hours I'd find the tallest building I could and jump of it-that would be an awesome feeling, better than skydiving because no parachute! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAHSPLAT  :Nuts:

----------


## lexico

> I'd find the tallest building I could and jump of it-that would be an awesome feeling, better than skydiving because no parachute! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAHSPLAT


I believe you meant to say 'asphalt' only after which should come 'splat !' The fascinating combination of black and red, and the oxygen overdose is going to get you real high, with your heart pumping a fountain of colour ...

----------


## Index

As an aside, I always thought that jumping off a tall building would be the worst way to commit suicide, as you'd have all that time to wonder whether you'd made the right decision....too bad if you changed you mind!

Lexico what happened to your old avatar? I thought it was so apt....

----------


## lexico

Quite interesting point you have there about changing one's mind.
Descartes could have equally said, "I doubt, therefore I am."
For the last 5 seconds, you will have the unique experience of doubting and reminiscing your whole life in such intensity, and things you never had thought was important flashing before your eyes in light speed in and such clarity...absolewte reasoning...therefore I am...rush to asphalt..spalt !  :Smiling: 

Edit: As to your question; It's just one of those phases that I'm going thru. Thank you for noticing. I started feeling guilty for assuming to know everything when I actually don't. Den4's crazy ideas have been getting to me lately....and hence began to think that the laughing artist Wu Wen Chun was a rather arrogant display of my ignorance...I decided to hide into my shell for a while in quite meditation. Don't worry. I'm not about to go out and kill myself. Just a little sad for no obvious reason.  :Sad:  I know she didn't, but my mother wanted to abandon me for asking too many questions.  :Laughing:

----------


## isayhello

I'd rob every single store I saw.. just for fun... And wear really awesome cosplay-clothes and walk around as if I was some superhero. (Am I talking about doing Cosplay just before I die!? I'm sad...  :Laugh out loud:  ) 
..
..
SO ANYWAYS; that's want I'd do. 
And I'd eat lots and lots of icecream and chocolate and at the same time try to flirt with any guy I saw, and I'd go to some themepark and go rollercoasting, and I'd dress up like Hello Kitty and do some wierd dance in a public place. And I'd let the animals out at the zoo, but not the lions... And I'd break my TV and my computer and lots of other things, cause it's fun trashing things! After that.. I'd beat up my enemies and have some good catfights with *****? (mentioning no names) And then I'd get some paint and paint random things in bright colors. I'd paint the old ladies standing waiting for the bus to come. 
AND I'd kill my teacher because she forced me to dance.
---
---
Wow. Sounds like fun... so... when's the planet gonna cease to exist...?  :Laugh out loud:

----------


## Doc

I would probably give humanity the finger, and then steal a NASA spaceshuttle and get the hell off this planet. Better dying alone than with six billion people running around screaming I always say.

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## smoke

> Better dying alone than with six billion people running around screaming I always say.


true, very true...but you would be the only person that knew the world was coming to a close.



> "You, and you alone know that the planet will cease to exist in 48 hours. (In a quick and painless way). What would you do with your last two days of existence?"


I would, however, imagine that getting a front row seat of the end of the world would be quite an amazing experience, however the world ends. 
A real nausiating roller-coaster of numerous emotions and feelings.

----------


## smoke

Touching on the topic of doubt which was raised earlier in this thread (all be it for a different situation).
Would anybody hold back from all the crazy things you have said you would do because of doubt.
Remember, you'd be the only one who would know that it was coming to an end so you wouldn't be able to confirm it with anyone else. I feel that self doubt would creep up.
"what if i'm wrong?" 
you could end up making a total prat of yourself, or worse, become a criminal.
I'm also curious if anyone would tell their friends or family (or even complete strangers) that the world was going to end in 2 days.
You could end up spending your last moments on earth trying to convince people that you weren't crazy...and then boom, it's all over.

----------


## lexico

> Touching on the topic of doubt ... you'd be the only one who would know that it was coming to an end so you wouldn't be able to confirm it with anyone else. I feel that self doubt would creep up. "what if i'm wrong?"


You raise two interesting questions, SMoke. Self-doubt and the disbeliving others. 

Answer to Q1: if there is no way I can confirm it, and I myself have no good reason to believe so, I'd forget about it and liev on. Hehey, got you on that one.  :Poh:  

Answer to Q2: If I knew for sure, but some people wouldn't believe me, then they get to get dropped from my buddy list ! Haha, rightful revenge is mine ! Then the believers can all gather at Devil Rock for out flight out of Hell ! Haha ! Got you on this one too, SMoke !  :Poh:

----------


## RockLee

I would steal a bike somewhere...race to the airport..hijack a plane and fly to my gf...at least I would die together with her and not alone :)

----------


## smoke

> You raise two interesting questions, SMoke. Self-doubt and the disbeliving others. 
> 
> Answer to Q1: if there is no way I can confirm it, and I myself have no good reason to believe so, I'd forget about it and liev on. Hehey, got you on that one.  
> 
> Answer to Q2: If I knew for sure, but some people wouldn't believe me, then they get to get dropped from my buddy list ! Haha, rightful revenge is mine ! Then the believers can all gather at Devil Rock for out flight out of Hell ! Haha ! Got you on this one again, SMoke !


Answer to answer1: if you forgot about it and lived on as normal and it was true...well, you would have just spent the last two days of existence living in ignorance and therefore wasting the oppourtunity to fully enjoy you last days of life! (same old - same old...i don't think i'd want to be at work for example when it all came crashing down around me).
answer to answer2: i think your buddy list would be the last of their concerns. and besides, look at it this way if you will, if you closest friend or dearest family member come over to your house or called you on the phone slightly irratic...claiming the world was coming to an end...would you believe them? honestly? you'd retire back to your chair, light up another cigarette and think "i'm really worried about them, they're acting crazy".

i believe...i got you on those ones lexico.  :Cool:

----------


## RockLee

> I would go get knee-walking, gutter-crawling, face-down-on-the-sidewalk drunk and stay that way until the comet/meteor/whatever hits us square in the bass fiddle! How badly will it hurt me if we only have two days left?
> 
> _Beati hispani, qvibvs vivere bibere est_


maybe the alcohol kills ya b4 the big one comes !  :Giggle:

----------


## smoke

> maybe the alcohol kills ya b4 the big one comes !


lets hope so...much more fun than...well, whatever it is that ends it all!
i dunno about anyone else...i'd rather die on my own terms.

----------


## isayhello

About the doubt... Depends on WHO or WHAT told you the earth would cease to exist. If someone would tell you a thing like that, the first thing you would do would probably NOT be trying to figure out what to do in the next 48 hours. You'd probably not believe the person telling you that at all. 
Would I get the information from a person, a witch, a faerie, from God or in a dream? Either way, I'd probably think it was a lie and go on living a normal life. Thus, my last 48 hours would be in school, at home and in front of my TV... that's sad....

----------


## CC1

I think that I would have to take 'em up on the offer to become a porn star. Might as well die tired and happy right?  :Poh:

----------


## lexico

> I think that I would have to take 'em up on the offer to become a porn star. Might as well die tired and happy right?


Fine choice, seesee. But what happens if it turns out to be a false alarm, and two yrs later, you're diagnosed with the incurable STD ?

There was a guy who was misdiagnosed with AIDS. Wanting to take as many lives with him to sheol, he went on a rampage sex spree with as many partners as possible. One day he opens a mail saying he hadn't had AIDS. But as a result of the mixup, now he does.
What are you going to do now, seesee ?  :Sad:

----------


## CC1

> What are you going to do now, seesee ?


Hmmmm? Good point!  :Doubt:  What to do? What to do????????????.................................... .................................................. ...............................................!!!

I know! I guess I'd go back to work! Might as well die tired and happy right?  :Poh:

----------


## lexico

> Hmmmm? Good point!  What to do? What to do????????????.................................... .................................................. ...............................................!!!
> 
> I know! I guess I'd go back to work! Might as well die tired and happy right?


Witty, witty; I'll give you that. But you must remember, you were only "diagnosed," meaning they could be wrong, again. What are the chances ? 1 in a million. But if it happens, it's 100%.  :Evil:

----------


## Doc

> I think that I would have to take 'em up on the offer to become a porn star. Might as well die tired and happy right?


I wonder if I can get in biz? :Poh: 

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Mycernius

> I wonder if I can get in biz?
> 
> Doc


You must have a really cheesy name. How about Randy Bangem?

----------


## Sensuikan San

I would join my wife, meet with our son, his girlfriend and our grandson and get politely but roaring drunk with them! Then my son and I would have a last laugh at the knowledge that, not only was large scale looting taking place ... _it was being reported !....and efforts were being made to stop it!_

Then I'd go outside and take one last look at the mountains and the sun ........

Who_ started_ this bloody depressing thread ..... ?

(But don't get too complacent you younger folks .... I believe that there _is_ a pretty large asteroid that .........)

Regards,

W

----------


## smoke

> You must have a really cheesy name. How about Randy Bangem?


i believe for a pornstar name you need to take the name of your first pet and your mothers maiden name.
i knew somebody who would be Biddy Lewis.

----------


## Doc

> You must have a really cheesy name. How about Randy Bangem?


How about Small Shorty? Would that work?

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Mycernius

> How about Small Shorty? Would that work?
> 
> Doc


Not really, it could have a different meaning in the world of porn. I think most men would go for names with big, long, huge, etc.... you get my drift. What about Shorty Bigpants?  :Laughing:

----------


## Doc

> Not really, it could have a different meaning in the world of porn. I think most men would go for names with big, long, huge, etc.... you get my drift. What about Shorty Bigpants?


Having a name like that would deceive the avid viewer of porn. The pants are just not that big! :Laugh out loud:  Micropants would fit more. :Laugh out loud: 

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Sensuikan San

> i believe for a pornstar name you need to take the name of your first pet and your mothers maiden name.


I would be Joey Young !

Actually ..... that's not toooo bad ...

...is it ?

Regards,

W

----------


## Dutch Baka

NICE NICE NICE

mm i dont think i would tell the whole world... ( i want to ... but no body believes me, and when they will, it will be CHAOS everywhere... so no nice last days.... selfish the whole world is selfish!!))

i would go travel to japan, to my girl,,, steal the most fast airplane, try to fly myself... ( i played flight simulator so it should be posible , at least the twin towers guys could ( NO JOKE, but they did)) i would have hard sex with her, and i would show her how much i love her always, then i will ask for her last dream, and i would take care of her dream..

i care more about her dream then my own.... so this is what i would do

----------

